# Cyrtocara moorii - Temperament



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

I had one about 4.5" long and it was the peace keeper in the tank long story short a lombardi killed it, that problems fixed.(Lombardi Gone) So I decided to get another one about 2.5" long but this ones agro. "Cyrtocara moorii is a beautiful, mild-tempered fish that is a delight to keep." Well mine wonâ€™t stop biting every fish in my tank. Has anyone else had an over aggressive moorii.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Is he looking for food left behind by the other fish? This:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1061

and this:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c_moorii.php

Indicate that this fish likes to follow other cichlids around looking for their leftovers.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

C. moorii is still a Malawi Hap, and although it is in general considered mildly aggressive, males can be territorial. They are best kept in large groups with a single male in 6' tanks.


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a 4in. one that has been messing with my 2nd in command 5in T. Reef (the tank king is my 6.5in Fryeri). The T. Reef will be making his rounds and the moorii just quickly swims up and attacks(only to be but back into it's place). My 3 previous minded their own business...


----------



## fenderjazz4456 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have 3 in a 75 gal 1 to 2 in long wont stop chasing fish twice their size


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

I took mine back and got phenochilus instead there temperament is alot calmer lol.


----------

